# forget the closet planning how about this cab



## kailiwela44 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am currently in the planning phases for a cab grow using a wardrobe cabinet measuring 48"x20"x72". It's the same thing as the Mills C-24 cab. What i plan to do is have four areas; flower area ~23"x20"x60", a mother/veg area ~23"x20"x36", a clone/veg area ~23"x20"x24", and an utility area ~48"x20"x12". 

*Flower Area* 
I plan to use a 250w HPS, remote magnetic ballast (HTG), and a super nova hood. I will cool the light using the stanley mod. I am still not sure how i should exhaust the area if i am using a passive system. I have a plan to use two cpu fans with smaller carbon filters on both fans. blowing into the utility area. The light ehaust will be sent straight out through the top.

*Mother/Veg*
I will have about three moms lighted by a 2" 2bulb T5HO fluoro w/ veg lights. Leftover available space will have clones in 1gallon pots.

*Clone/veg*
I have a Humidity dome measuring 22"x10"x10". I will try to see if i can use closet storage wire, mounted to the walls to hold the humidity dome, and some clones. Otherwise i will cut holes into the shelves provided and use those. Both the mother and clone area will be vented simotaneously using passive intakes and two cpu fans exhausting into the utility cab.  this will be lighted by 3-6 cool white cfls

*Utility area*
I hope to have all electrical equipment in this area with some room for a drying space. I know that i will have two power strips,one for the flower area and one power strip for Mother and Clone area.

Any input?

much thanks,
kailiwela44


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 31, 2008)

The first picture is how the cab would look layed out from the front.  The top area i left clear because this is where i think i'll put my electrical equipment.  The things that are missing, and also need kokua (help), are where to mount my stanley exhaust, how to exhaust the cabs, what lighting i need to use for clone area, how to place my Humidity dome, and other things i don't see because of my lack of exerience.
The second picture is what the top view will look like.  I have the T5 overlapping the Humidity dome because it is mounted above the light--see pic 1.  I thinking this is how i should lay out both the light and the humidity dome.  I'm thinking of using the wire rack mounted to the wall to hold up the dome.

much mahalo,
kailiwela44


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 4, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry kaili..what happen to the closet setup?....this cab sounds good...all I can say is build the dam thing and worry about the techs as they come..you know the basics...fresh air in at bottom exhaust old air and heat out top..I like to use flours for my clones...but see some use those cfls...remember my friend..its just a box...fresh air/light/water....equals growing

Good luck my friend


----------



## halzey68 (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure, im a rookie with nothing but alot of research in the last 4 months under my belt. The 1st thing i learned was light coverage according to your specific needs or area. Then you have to control the temps. 3rd is soil or other medium. 
Things to consider:  
What is your budget ? mine was $1500, costs are up to $2500 now.
Growing "Organic" or not ?
Where will you get your fresh/cool air supply from ? 
Where will you vent your hot air to ? 
Will you need odor control ?
Will you need added security ?
How many "rooms" will you want ?  I have 3, a flower room, a veg room, and a closet i use for clones & seedlings. I'll keep my mother in veg room.

These are just a few questions youll need to figure out... theres a good video on youtube  "how to grow cannabis". shows a complete build with lots of good ideas. A curly , blonde haired guy using HESI products. Good luck.:hubba:


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 4, 2008)

4u2smoke,
thanks for the encouragement.  I wanted to do the whole closet at first, but after considering the pros and cons IMO it would be best to do a small scale perpetual grow--i'll porbably keep my lil box for what i've dubbed "the mojo chamber".  I turned to a cab because i've seen some crazy stuff on other forums.  One person grew out 3.5 oz using 9 one gallon pots same size as my dimensions...i forget how long he vegged.
Your grow is looking awesome!!!  As for the rainy season, i've seen florists use the black screen thing people use for their grass to keep birds from eating the seeds.  know what i'm talking about?  There is this one lady who lives down the street from me has hers angled to let large amounts of water flow down instead of accumalating when it is going to rain hard.  she removes it when the sun comes out.  hope it helps or gives you a brainstorm.

thanks,
kailiwela


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 4, 2008)

halzey,
I've been doing a lot of reading these past months also.  The reason why i ask for so much help is because i have no xperience with HID.  But, this is what i have so far.
*Lighting*:  flower will be a 250HPS w/supernova hood.  veg-i scratched the T5 and opting to use CFLs since if have experience.  clones...still gotta do research.
*Soil grow*:  using whatever i have (black gold soil, mg bloom, schultz violet)until its gone then organic.
*Budget*:  <$1000--i believe my HPS will be the bulk of the cost; includes, super nova hood, cooling flanges, bulb, spare bulb, remote mag ballast, and a four year warranty on the ballast.  Cab is $109 @ Home depot.  Lasko blower for flower light, area exhaust $50 @ wal-mart.  ducting. 4"x25' $20 home depot.  black and white poly 25'x100' for $40 on ebay.  26w cfls two for $6 @wal-mart.  Board saw $10 from home depot.  Humidity dome--got ($15 from hydro store).  six 80mm 29cfm cpu fans ($20).  bulb sockets (have 6 $2 ea @home depot.  power cords for cfls got--$2 for 6'.  two 4" wal mart fans for air circ ($5 ea)
*air/vent/circ*:I will have the flower section running @night to ease any temp problems.  Aside from that.  both sections will have it's own passive intake system on the bottom.  As for exhausting the veg i'm thinking of using four of the cpu fans. I'm still not sure where to vent it to exactly (asides away from the intake area).  
*Odor*  No filter for veg but flower will have a carbon filter at the end of the exhaust--not ideal but still can work.
*Security*One of the reasons why i'm using a cab and not the closet.  I would like this to be an eye opener for those i wish to show and not an eye sore to everyone else.  Other than that it'll be padlocked.
*Rooms*At least three.  One for flower, one which will house moms/veg on one level, and the clones above.  the top will house all the electrical equipment.  I'm trying to see if i can get a drying area incorporated.  

Thanks for your help,
kailiwela44


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 4, 2008)

what I can say is...I do notice strains growing getting smaller every time we grow their strains.. like lowryders, even our plants is like 4 ft top or less  mostly 3, unless jamaica strain usually the taller one I notice..  just that we do need good research on these small plants.. in late 60's plants usually grow big,  should we be considered about that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2008)

I notice that the clone area, the veg area and the flower area are the same sq footage, only the height is different.  I would say you should make the veg area twice the size of the clone area and the flower area twice the size of the veg area.  Plants grow a lot after being put into flower and it isn't all just straight up.

Lighting sounds good.

You will need more for cooling and ventilation, IME.  A CPU fan is too small to use with a carbon filter.  And, even running the lights at night, you create a lot of heat.  Do some test runs--you will be surprised by the amount of heat you have.

I would also encourage to save your black gold soil, mg bloom, schultz violet for house plants get some good "marijuana" soil.  You have a $1000 budget, I think it is a mistake to scrimp on the soil.  Many have trouble with MG specifically.


----------



## halzey68 (Sep 4, 2008)

my first batch is in BG, but i have FF Ocean Forest now for the second. The BG was purchased at the local indoor store.  Isn't it(BG) a MJ soil also? or is the OF more suited for this purpose??????????


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hemp Goddess.  
The cpu fans i am going to use are for the veg side.  They are rated 29cfm, forgot the pressure rating, and i plan to use three of them for exhausting that area with no carbon filter.  That leaves 87cfm in 16cuft area.   
I am still researching my options as how to vent the flower cab.  I do know that i will use the stanley mod to exhaust the HPS heat--passive>air coolable hood>duct>stanley>on top of the box>carbon filter. i've read i don't need one for the hood, can you verify this or give your 2cents .  The part i'm stuck on is finding the right fan to be efficient since i'll be using a carbon filter inside the chamber.  
In your experience, if i exhaust the air into the ambient room air, will a 250HPS heat the room to the point where i need to vent the air elsewhere?  I know it's ideal, but like the saying in Hawaii goes "if can, can.  If no can, no can".  sorry i'm about to finish work.  

Thank you for your patience,
kailiwela44


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2008)

kailiwela44 said:
			
		

> Hemp Goddess.
> The cpu fans i am going to use are for the veg side.  They are rated 29cfm, forgot the pressure rating, and i plan to use three of them for exhausting that area with no carbon filter.  That leaves 87cfm in 16cuft area.
> I am still researching my options as how to vent the flower cab.  I do know that i will use the stanley mod to exhaust the HPS heat--passive>air coolable hood>duct>stanley>on top of the box>carbon filter. i've read i don't need one for the hood, can you verify this or give your 2cents .  The part i'm stuck on is finding the right fan to be efficient since i'll be using a carbon filter inside the chamber.
> In your experience, if i exhaust the air into the ambient room air, will a 250HPS heat the room to the point where i need to vent the air elsewhere?  I know it's ideal, but like the saying in Hawaii goes "if can, can.  If no can, no can".  sorry i'm about to finish work.
> ...



The CPU fans should be okay for the veg room.

Okay, if you are pulling air through a duct from outside your room>coolable hood>duct>fan>out of box, you do not need a carbon filter on this line.  There should be no air from the room getting into your ducting if your light is sealed.

IME, you will not be able to exhaust the air into the ambient room air and not raise the temps to the point where you will not need to cool to offset.  In the winter, I change my ventilation around so that the exhaust from the light flows into my master bathroom--it's like an extra heat vent.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is what i have come up with.  The hps will be in a cool tube.  I still need to figure out what type of exhausting i should use for the flower chamber.  I was thinking maybe panasonic whisper rated @100cfm with a DIY carbon filter.

kailiwela44


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 14, 2008)

...


----------

